# Lost a kit (shy)



## rabbitfarmer (Jun 24, 2012)

We've lost kits before, but they were always newborns. This is the first older kit we lost. She was 8 wks old. Honestly i had doubts as to whether she would live, so i was surprised she made it this long. She was the runt of the bunch. Her brothers and sisters towered over her. a lot of times I would go to feed them and couldn't find her, because she would be hidden behind a sibling. Which BTW is how she got her name "shy". Because was always hiding behind a sibling or her mom. She was 1/2 the size of her brothers and sisters. But here is a picture of Shy. My 9 year old is holding her. The towel is because she's afraid the rabbits will poop or pee on her LOL!







BTW besides being smaller than the other rabbits, she really looked nothing like them. Of course being our rabbits are a mixed breed (lion head and rex mix). You never really know what they'll look like. But she seemed to have more of the smoother look to her, plus more of a light brown fur. Whereas her siblings are all gray or white and have more of the lion head look. They look like a bunch of fluff balls 

Christina mom to 4 girls, lots of rabbits, and a dog


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 24, 2012)

:hug::rip::rainbow:ink iris:
Sorry for your loss. Binky free sweet girl.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm sorry it happened.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 25, 2012)

so so sorry for your loss, it is so hard to loss them once you get attached. Binky free little one.


----------



## rabbitfarmer (Jun 25, 2012)

yes she'll be missed. She was a sweet little thing and would let anyone hold her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 25, 2012)

We're so sorry you lost Shy, she was a pretty little girl. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Jun 25, 2012)

So sorry for your loss
She was a beautiful

Binky free at the Bridge little one xxx


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 5, 2012)

Little Shy was so beautiful. Definitely something special about her. I know it hurts. So sorry. Binkie Free little Shy!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 5, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss. Mixed or purebred, there's always a chance one just doesn't get the right genes from both parents. And sometimes, no matter what you do, they still pass. 

I truly believe she held on as long as she did, because of the TLC of which she was surrounded by. Just like other runts do. Hoping one day, that the sadness of her loss fades. She was a beautiful girl. And should be remembered with a smile. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Shy.


----------

